# 09 Eos jumpy in stop and go traffic



## springhaze81 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, all, first post here. I love my 09 Eos. I bought it used in 2012 and I've never had any serious problems, but it can be a bit lurchy in stop and go traffic. For instance, at stoplights, when creeping forward, sometimes it feels like I've killed it when I take my foot off the gas--once a friend laughed because he thought I HAD killed it. Then it lurches a bit, the transmission seems to click in and then it's fine. It can be the same going through drive-thrus. I mentioned this the first time I took it in to the dealership for the "how's it going?" check in, and they couldn't find anything wrong, so I thought maybe it was just a characteristic of the DSG and kind of let it go. All my cars up to then had been much more basic, and it wasn't actually dying in traffic or anything, it was just annoying and I figured I had other things in life to worry about. 

Then I had it in last spring (so, 2.5 years later) and when I picked it up, the service agent said that they'd noticed it and reset something so it should be fine now. Since then, it has been better, but it still happens on occasion and now that I know it's really a problem, I'm more worried about it. I'm coming to the end of my extended warranty in about 4,000 miles, so I want to make sure this isn't something I'm going to end up paying hundreds or thousands of dollars to fix if something just craps out one day. I've done research on the recall that had to be done with the 09s and this doesn't SEEM to be the same problem, but it's hard not to notice some of the similarities. 

My question is this--Does anyone else have a similar experience with the 09, even after the recall repair? Also, how exactly do I go about describing the problem to the service agent so that this really gets resolved while I'm still in warranty? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## n0bs (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm quite sure it's just a characteristic of the DSG. Mine does the same thing, and from what I've read the DSG reset will "fix" it until it relearns and just starts doing it again. You have to remember that the DSG uses actual clutches. It won't be anywhere near as smooth at low speeds compared to a torque converter tranny.


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

*DSG*

My '07 is having a similar issue and what has been stated previously about the DSG is true, it doesn't behave like anything else you've driven..unless it was another DSG..
However, I brought mine is recently and was told it needs a new clutch assembly and Mechatronics unit...for the tune of $3700..
It's really only an issue when starting and stopping, but I was wondering if this "Reset" would work or a transmission fluid change, though my VW dealer did not mention either of those.
...thoughts?


----------



## bjmurph (Aug 14, 2008)

*Eos dsg*

Hi, Has your DSG ever been serviced? (fluid replacement). This is required every 40,000k if I remember correctly. If you're used to a conventional auto then the DSG definately feels a little strange at first. It doesn't hold on a hill at a standstill, and has very little drag for crawling in heavy traffic. I trick I found it to wait a second or two after putting it in gear before hitting the gas this allows the DSG to take up the slack and makes takeoff much smoother. I rate the DSG highly for the seamless gearchanges and feeling of no slack, but it does take a certain skill to run in heavy crawling traffic.


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey bj... It's true it's unlike anything I've driven before but after driving it for 2 years I know the difference. I have been doing what you suggested and it does "mask" the issue but that doesn't mean that the problem has gone away. I had the mechatronic unit replaced under warranty when I first purchased vehicle. Ironically I thought that meant it would last for a while, not 2 years. So I was surprised to learn that it along with other components had to be replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

*DSG*

Follow up
VW extended 10yr/100k warranty on all DSG's:thumbup:
My entire transmission is being replaced under warranty


----------



## Eos Enthusiast (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow....does that apply to all years for the Eos? I have an 09 Eos with almost 27k miles....no issues that I know of with the DSG so far.


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

07-09 and across a variety of VW/Audi models...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eos Enthusiast (Apr 9, 2015)

pafox said:


> 07-09 and across a variety of VW/Audi models...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...I did call VW to verify the DSG is covered by extended warranty until 10/18 or 100k. There is also an additional extended warranty on the intake manifold and fuel injectors until 10/18 or 120k which I did not know about. I asked for them to send that to me in writing and it will arrive via email by early next week. Most likely I will not hit those mileages anytime soon but at least these specific issues are covered for about 2.5 more years. If anything I plan on driving the car more, was sort of babying it since we picked it up last year. Obviously would rather have something happen sooner than later. I am considering getting an extended warranty but will probably wait until that summer of 2018.

Best of luck with your car. The DSG issue was my biggest concern prior to purchase and still is to this day.


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

Yeah. I had fuel injector done once also. Enjoy. This weekend in NY might be convertible worthy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eos Enthusiast (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool. Putting the top down in a minute, we are in SE FL..still a bit chilly at 71 degrees.


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

Yeah I know how you Floridians get when its below 70...break out the parkas  
My in laws live in The Villages near Lady Lake and it's been a chilly winter for them by Fla standards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

